# We need more 'moving' smileys



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 2, 2009)

I mean, DS-Scene even has a moving 
	
	



```
:lol:
```
 smiley, so we need one too! We're better than them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And others too, but most notably that one.

Call me stupid, but this is just my point of view


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 2, 2009)

I want an official thread closing one please.






Like that but with punk hair.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 2, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I want an official thread closing one please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lutonijd: ?


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 2, 2009)

Hella yeah!


----------



## HaniKazmi (Sep 2, 2009)

We need a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 smiley too, one which moves.


----------



## dice (Sep 2, 2009)

If they're good enough they'll be considered.

*EDIT* fads are less likely to be added.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 2, 2009)

Dice give me a :yaydsx: you bastad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





pretty please


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 2, 2009)

http://www.benetonsoftware.com/Beneton_Movie_GIF.php

http://www.gimp.org/

http://www.dragonflycave.com/recoloring.aspx

http://pix.gbatemp.net

Get to it.


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 2, 2009)

*:*lol*:*





 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*:*blush*:*





:wub2:





:w00t:





:bounce:











:moderator:





:help:





:clap:


----------



## Vague Rant (Sep 3, 2009)

Please God no. I'm tired of them as it is. Is there a setting somewhere to just turn them off entirely?


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 3, 2009)

Easiest way is kill the http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/ and subdirectories in your ad blocking software (rinse and repeat for other sites; smilies tend to come from a group of sites and you might also want to try wildcards), you have the option to disable images in your forum settings but it disables all of them.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 3, 2009)

Someone should make an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 emoticon where the smiley is literally on the floor laughing.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 3, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Someone should make an
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Sep 3, 2009)

this would be a GREAT thing for the website, we NEED more animated crap! like tj_cool's ones, those pwned!


----------



## Vague Rant (Sep 3, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Easiest way is kill the http://gbatemp.net/style_emoticons/ and subdirectories in your ad blocking software (rinse and repeat for other sites; smilies tend to come from a group of sites and you might also want to try wildcards), you have the option to disable images in your forum settings but it disables all of them.


Yeah, I thought about doing this, but a board setting to turn them off but keep their call texts (e.g. ) would be nicer.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 3, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It doesn't do it justice. At least, to me :| I also noticed we have a PS3 smiley...where is my Xbox 360 smiley?


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 3, 2009)

The moderator one should be a smiley slapping its dick about.


----------



## PettingZoo (Sep 3, 2009)

Eh, I really wouldn't like more animated ones. It would make the forums a bit too :/ to me. Though if a :yay360: gets added could that  one with the Wii remote or something I remember seeing around be added?


----------



## Quick-zeno (Sep 4, 2009)

We do need one with the middle finger.
I need to flick some noobs off.


----------

